# Can someone explain restricted gear regulations?



## Mugger56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hand tied fly with a small spinner on the front, I use a spinning rod, and allow the fly to drag behind the boat, as I drift down the river. The old man who taught me this trick, calls it a Joe fly. How dose this fit with the restricted gear regulations? 
I have read the fishing guide, and I am still unsure if I am using the proper gear?
I guess you need to be a lawyer to fish.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Here it is, word for word definition out of the book...

Artificial Flies means any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers, and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached. The fly or leader may be weighted but no weight shall be attached to the fly or to the terminal tackle in a manner that allows the weight to be suspended from or below the hook.

So this would make what you descibed illegal in Flies Only areas. 

Funny thing is, I can't use an acual jig in these waters, but I can tie a 1/4oz conehead bugger and fish it.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

In the flies only sections Able is correct, but in the new gear restricted areas, you may use the technique you described. On the PM below Gleason's Landing 10 miles to Rainbow Rapids here is the easy explanation of the new gear restrictions.

Not really. You can fish bait from Bowman's Bridge to Rainbow Rapids from Sept.1 until the regular trout season that begins the last Saturday in April this year through Sept. 30th. The limit is one rainbow. Rainbow must be at least 10". Since type 4 regulations are in effect I think you can also keep salmon. Except type 4 waters are open all year and the limit on trout is 5 but only 3 may be 15" or larger. The one rainbow using bait regulation is an exception between Sept. 1st and April 30th since type 4 regulations say you may not keep brook, brown or Atlantic salmon between the last Saturday in April until Sept. 30th.

So if the one 10" or larger rainbow is allowed with bait ending this year April 30th the exception to type 4 regulations, and keeping salmon is not discussed in the exception other than referring to Type 4 regulations, my best guess is you can not keep any brook, brown or Atlantic salmon during this period but along with your 1 ten inch or bigger rainbow you can keep 4 king or coho salmon except you could keep a total of 5 salmon if they are over 10".

If you are interested in trout, the rules state that from opening day of the regular trout season April 30th this year until August 31 no bait is allowed. You may use flies or artificial lures only. You may keep 2 trout or salmon. Trout must be between 8" and 14" and you may not keep trout between 14" and 18" except one brown trout may be over 18" of your two trout limit and only one of the two trout may be a rainbow. You may keep 2 salmon but if you do, you can't keep any trout and the salmon must be 10".

That means that you may keep 2 trout or salmon, 2 fish total. If you keep trout, only one may be a rainbow but not if the rainbow is less than 8" and not more than 14". You may keep two brown trout but the brown trout must be less than 8" to 14" except one of the two brown trout can be over 18". These are the exceptions to Type 4 regulations except in type 4 waters rainbows and brown trout must be a minimum of 10" These trout regulations end August 31st instead of September 30th, because Sept. 1 you may use bait again but remember you are only be allowed to keep one rainbow over 10" and 4 salmon except you may not keep Atlantic salmon. My advice however is to check to see how many salmon you may keep for sure between Sept. 1 and the last Saturday in April.

I hope this helps explain the special regulations on this 10.5 miles of the PM.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Wow Ray I am really confused....
Doesn't matter tho, I wont even buy a licenses until all of the special waters are completely gone......ALL OF THEM


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Splitshot said:


> In the flies only sections Able is correct, but in the new gear restricted areas, you may use the technique you described. On the PM below Gleason's Landing 10 miles to Rainbow Rapids here is the easy explanation of the new gear restrictions.
> 
> Not really. You can fish bait from Bowman's Bridge to Rainbow Rapids from Sept.1 until the regular trout season that begins the last Saturday in April this year through Sept. 30th. The limit is one rainbow. Rainbow must be at least 10". Since type 4 regulations are in effect I think you can also keep salmon. Except type 4 waters are open all year and the limit on trout is 5 but only 3 may be 15" or larger. The one rainbow using bait regulation is an exception between Sept. 1st and April 30th since type 4 regulations say you may not keep brook, brown or Atlantic salmon between the last Saturday in April until Sept. 30th.
> 
> ...


Why did you use the short form? :lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I didn't want to confuse anybody!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Its ok bud... I am easy to get confused


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Add me to this list of confused I plan on taking my 11 yr.old on an overnight trip from Mio to Alcona Dam. I see that I must use artificial from Mio to Mckinley but could switch to live bait from Mckinley onward. The Question I have is: Can I have crawlers in the cooler and other gear stowed without getting into trouble?? Any help would be great, I would kinda like to avoid getting thrown in the slammer with my eleven yr.old looking on( well anytime for that matter) Thanks


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Its only 1% of the water. Whats the odds of it creating a issue for you? Well, considering the 1% constitutes 21% of the blue water trout water, its more than some will admit. 



DNR Regulations said:


> On any stream reach that is being managed under gear restrictions, it shall be unlawful to use or* possess* live bait, dead or preserved bait, organic or processed food, or scented material on any of the waters or on shore.


I have it from a good source, God himself will strike you down if you carry any bait through the special regulated waters. However, if you are fly fishing on one of these stretches, the heavens will open and up the angels begin to sing. Its, its a wonderful thing. Good fishing.


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Ray,
I just wasn't sure if there was an allowence for the storing of that God awful bait!:lol: Rest assured there will be a time when I swear off spinning gear, But I think I have to practice a little more. The whipping "crack" sound on my foward cast is a little scary:yikes:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

CampBamf said:


> Thanks Ray,
> I just wasn't sure if there was an allowence for the storing of that God awful bait!:lol: Rest assured there will be a time when I swear off spinning gear, But I think I have to practice a little more. The whipping "crack" sound on my foward cast is a little scary:yikes:


Ya might want to invest in a wide brim hat:lol: and later switch back to a ball cap.


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an Idea. Maybe we should have an outing. Everybody grab a box of crawlers and meet at the holy waters. I could be one hell of a protest.

The other thing a came up with is to go to the PM when the salmon are on the redds and video all the rippers. Show the DNR what the hell is really going on.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm with Wolvron on that, might be wortht the trip back from Kodiak.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Those gear restrictions would be easier to read in a flow chart...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

When you take your son from Mio to Alcona feel free to have bait with you as it will be perfectly legal. In fact, he can use bait all the way but you will be restricted to artificials from the power lines below Mio Dam to the bridge at McKinley. Good luck, I fished that stretch two weeks ago and caught some very nice fish.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> In fact, he can use bait all the way but you will be restricted to artificials from the power lines below Mio Dam to the bridge at McKinley.


Huh? Is there special restrictions for anyone over eleven?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

kzoofisher said:


> When you take your son from Mio to Alcona feel free to have bait with you as it will be perfectly legal. In fact, he can use bait all the way but you will be restricted to artificials from the power lines below Mio Dam to the bridge at McKinley. Good luck, I fished that stretch two weeks ago and caught some very nice fish.


Can you show me where it says that in the rule book? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm honestly wondering...I have heard the same thing before, but I think it's misinformation, because I can't find anything in the rule book about it. I know a kid under 12 can keep one trout, but I am not aware of the kid being able to use bait. I also was able to find a link to this bill that was introduced that would have given kids the rights you talk about (bait), but I'm not able to find where it ever passed, at least not in that original form.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2001-2002/billanalysis/House/pdf/2001-HLA-5431-a.pdf


Don


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Just goes to show why it's a good idea to read the rule book cover to cover instead of going by memory. It also shows what a rotten compromise the final bill was and why the Legislature should stay out of the DNRs rule making. My recollection, for what it is worth, was that the bill was sponsored by someone from Bay City who wanted his grandkids to be able to keep fish on the Holy Water where they had a family cabin, which annoyed TU and the Anglers etc. but by adding 112 miles of possible gear restricted water he got the bill passed. I remembered it wrong because the idea that it will encourage a little kid to fish if you make him use flies but tell him he can keep certain fish if he catches them is idiotic. Thanks for making me read the regs again.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

No Sweat. You made me read them all over again too. Now I am twice as dangerous as last week. You can never read the regs enough. Every time you think you have them memorized, someone will point out something you can't quite recall.


----------

